# Bid this property for contract



## Jacobmb (Dec 3, 2013)

Church Lot
125,000 sq ft
6 doorways for shoveling
Snow goes into Pink Zones
One entrance/exit to main road
One entrance to the old church location (must be kept open for firetruck access only)
1" Trigger, 5 month contract

















View attachment 184757


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

When I see these type of posts, I often wonder if this same time of thing happens on other sites....
_*

:: Plumbers Web Site::*_
Bid this work for me
2 story house with basement
2.5 baths
.5 bath in basement, 1 full bath on main floor, 1 full bath on 2nd floor
50 gallon water tank in basement
New washing machine with basin next to it
Should I use Pex or copper?
How long will it take me to install?
How much to charge?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Luther said:


> When I see these type of posts, I often wonder if this same time of thing happens on other sites....
> _*
> *_


Yessum

https://www.lawnsite.com/threads/help-me-bid-this-commercial-property.318344/


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Yessum
> 
> https://www.lawnsite.com/threads/help-me-bid-this-commercial-property.318344/


Plow4beer would be all over bidding a property with lager areas...


----------



## Jacobmb (Dec 3, 2013)

Just to be clear Ive already quoted this job, just posting for FUN


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Jacobmb said:


> Just to be clear Ive already quoted this job, just posting for FUN


Oh ok, then just for fun, why don't you post your numbers first..


----------



## Jacobmb (Dec 3, 2013)

LOL and have everyone make fun of canadian funny money? 

Don't think so...

:canadaflag:


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Jacobmb said:


> LOL and have everyone make fun of canadian funny money?
> 
> Don't think so...
> 
> :canadaflag:


Ya ok
Then Wht do you expect us to post ours?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

$350.00, remember, I'm in Jersey


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Jacobmb said:


> LOL and have everyone make fun of canadian funny money?
> 
> Don't think so...
> 
> :canadaflag:


Why? Theres quite a few k-nucks here, and we all know the exchange rate


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Luther said:


> When I see these type of posts, I often wonder if this same time of thing happens on other sites....
> _*
> 
> :: Plumbers Web Site::*_
> ...


How about Lawyer's site.
A kid riding his bicycle got hit by a drunken VP from Home Depot, how much can we get.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Mr.Markus said:


> Plow4beer would be all over bidding a property with lager areas...


....and why is that?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

$7.50 plus lunch, including salt.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

plow4beer said:


> ....and why is that?


Why not?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

$0.00 and consider it part of my tithing.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Luther said:


> When I see these type of posts, I often wonder if this same time of thing happens on other sites....
> _*
> 
> :: Plumbers Web Site::*_
> ...


Just so angry and Bitter....Stop talking to Mark...Just Stop

Low entry business gets low entry questions...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> Low entry business gets low entry questions...


Should licenses be required to run a plow monkey bizness?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Should licenses be required to run a plow monkey bizness?


At the very least a apprentice program and some basic business and accounting classes


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

ok, enough back and forth with no offering of assistance...let's try to offer opinions or move on please


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> ok, enough back and forth with no offering of assistance...let's try to offer opinions or move on please


Second post offered a opinion.....I can't bid something for someone without knowing every factor of their operation and the site they are bidding on


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

Defcon 5 said:


> Second post offered a opinion.....I can't bid something for someone without knowing every factor of their operation and the site they are bidding on


Understood, but the two of you don't need to turn the thread into a joke with the constant, pointless back and forth


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> Understood, but the two of you don't need to turn the thread into a joke with the constant, pointless back and forth


Didn't think I was....But point taken


----------

